# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتاب آفة أصحاب الحديث للحافظ ابن الجوزيّ ، تحقيق شيخِنا المُحَدِّث سعد الحُمَيِّد

## سلمان أبو زيد

كتاب آفة أصحاب الحديث للحافظ ابن الجوزيّ ، تحقيق شيخِنا المُحَدِّث سعد الحُمَيِّد 
سمعتُ شيخَنا سَعْدًا يقول هو في الطباعة. 
حفظ اللَّـهُ فضليةَ شيخِنا ،وأثابَهُ خيرًا ،ورحمَ الحافظَ ابنَ الجوزيِّ.

----------


## ابن زولاق

هل طبع الكتاب

----------


## أبو عبد الله الهوريني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله رب العالمين
أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، وأشهد أن محمدًا عبده ورسوله
اللهم  صلِّ وسلِّمْ وبارِكْ على عبدك ورسولك محمد الصادق الأمين ، وعلى    أهل بيته  وعلى أزواجه وذريته المُطهَّرين
اللهم ارض عن صحابته الأنصار    والمهاجرين  ، ومن اتبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين .
أمــــــا بـــــــعد ...

فجزاك الله خير الجزاء ، وأجزل لك المثوبة والعطاء

كــــــــــفارة المـــــــــجلس
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت ، أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## ابن زولاق

أين طبع الكتاب

----------


## أبو خليل الحساوي

ما موضوع هذا الكتاب؟

فان الرافضة يتناقلونه في مواقعهم

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> أين طبع الكتاب


أخي الفاضل الكتاب لم يطبع حتى الآن وقد انتهى فضيلة الشيخ سعد وفريق التحقيق بمكتب تحقيق التراث الذي يشرف عليه فضيلة الشيخ سعد من عمله في الكتاب منذ فترة ، وبقيت المراجعة النهائية من قبل الشيخ بعدها يدفع الكتاب للمطبعة وأرجو أن يكون ذلك قريبًا إن شاء الله .

----------


## عبدُالرَّحمن بنُ القِنويّ

هذه صورةُ الغُلاف:

يا ريت تُتحفونا به pdf!!

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> هذه صورةُ الغُلاف:
> 
> يا ريت تُتحفونا به pdf!!


نرجو من الأخوين الكريمين/ النجدي، والمغربي هذا، وشكر الله سعيهم.

----------


## عبدُالرَّحمن بنُ القِنويّ

لكن -ويا للأسف- الكتاب صدَر منذ وقتٍ يسير! فلعلَّ هذا صعبٌ في الوقت الحاضر.
وموقع twitter يزخر بصورة الكتاب، ومنهُ نقلتُ.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> ما موضوع هذا الكتاب؟
> 
> فان الرافضة يتناقلونه في مواقعهم


اكرر سؤل الاخ  ابو خليل الاحسائي وكما قال 
فالروافض لهم ولع بهذا الكتاب بل انه محقق ومطبوع في ايران على يد احد معمميهم

----------


## عبدُالرَّحمن بنُ القِنويّ

هو في الرد على عبدالمُغيث بنِ زُهيرٍ الحَرْبيِّ في مسألة صلاة رسُول اللهِ صلى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ خلفَ أبِي بكرٍ رضي الله عنهُ، فأثبتها المردُود عليه ونفاها الرَّادُّ.. وفي غضون ذلكَ تعرض ابنُ الجَوْزيّ لنقدِ كثيرٍ من المحدِّثينَ، وقد وُضِعَ رابطٌ لما يُشبهُ أن يَكُون مُسَوَّدَةً لطبعة الألوكة للكتاب، يُطالَعُ هنا:
https://twitter.com/abo_gana_elmasr/...52630630932481

----------


## ابن زولاق

هل توجد نسخة للشاملة

----------


## عبدُالرَّحمن بنُ القِنويّ

قبل ذلك.. هل من رابطٍ مُّباشر pdf؟! أعانكم الله وقوّاكم.

----------


## فقيرُ عفْوِ ربِّه

هل من جديدٍ لدى الإخوة..؟ داخلين على 5 سنين منذ نُشر هذا الكتابُ القيّم!

----------


## ابو لمى

> هو في الرد على عبدالمُغيث بنِ زُهيرٍ الحَرْبيِّ في مسألة صلاة رسُول اللهِ صلى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ خلفَ أبِي بكرٍ رضي الله عنهُ، فأثبتها المردُود عليه ونفاها الرَّادُّ.. وفي غضون ذلكَ تعرض ابنُ الجَوْزيّ لنقدِ كثيرٍ من المحدِّثينَ، وقد وُضِعَ رابطٌ لما يُشبهُ أن يَكُون مُسَوَّدَةً لطبعة الألوكة للكتاب، يُطالَعُ هنا:
> https://twitter.com/abo_gana_elmasr/...52630630932481


على غلاف الكتاب ابن الجوزي المشهور؟
وانتم تتحدثون هنا وكأنكم تتحدثون عن حفيده الرافضي! اظن له حفيد رافضي؟ (وان لم يكن مصدر علمي كتب ابن تيمية, فلقد نسيت المصدر)

----------

